# Recommend >100oz Pack



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend hydration pack that is larger than >100oz?


I have a nice 100L pack now, but I want more water without using bottles.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I was going to say the Osprey HydraForm line is good, but they only go to 3L. 

On a side note, I have an Osprey Raptor 14 I got used from the REI garage sale. The reservoir spontaneously started leaking. I emailed Osprey about it, and they actually sent me a brand new replacement. Awesome customer service. The packs themselves also come with a lifetime, no fault warranty.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

It's not the pack thats 100 oz, it's the bladder. Most cycling packs are 10-17 liters. A 100 ounce pack woud be 3 liters.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I know the bladder is the 100oz part, I am looking for something larger.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

The Osprey 10 is awesome, plus the hydrafoam liner and magnetic mouth piece is awesome.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

armoredsaint said:


> The Osprey 10 is awesome, plus the hydrafoam liner and magnetic mouth piece is awesome.


I have a nice 100L pack now, but I want more water without using bottles.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

schristie11 said:


> Can anyone recommend hydration pack that is larger than >100oz?
> 
> I have a nice 100L pack now, but I want more water without using bottles.


Not sure if your concern is keeping hydrated, but go over to THIS THREAD and check out the links in Post #2, which have some links to articles on hydration or better yet "over hydration" and it's negative impact:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

So I guess there is no solution then?
Oh well.

The groups I ride with all have the same issue, we have to keep 3L on back and two 1L bottles on the bike just for 2-3 hours of hot riding here.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

schristie11 said:


> So I guess there is no solution then?
> Oh well.
> 
> The groups I ride with all have the same issue, we have to keep 3L on back and two 1L bottles on the bike just for 2-3 hours of hot riding here.


Yes, buy a larger bladder if it fits. Or attach this to your pack.

CamelBak SixBak Hydration Pack Foliage Green 200 oz - 60649 CamelBak Hydration, CamelBak Backpack, Hydration Packs

Actual bladder that could fit.
6L TPU Hydration Bladder - Detailed info for 6L TPU Hydration Bladder,TPU Hydration Bladder,6L TPU Hydration Bladder,RYDER on Alibaba.com

Or My big pack the Lezyne Great divide would easily fit another 2L bladder in front of the 3L it comes with and a shlt ton of gear.

Link: Lezyne Great Divide Pack Review...

Cedric and the Great Divide.mp4 - YouTube

Then there is big Bertha. If your buddy feels like carrying your gear while you have this thing on your back... 845 oz (25 L) OMEGA Water Beast 

CamelBak | SQUADBAK 25 Liter Water Transport Pack- Military & Tactical


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Hutch,
Thanks man for those links!!

That's a good idea, to add a 2L to my existing 3L pack, changing bladders wouldn't be that bad really, for my pack.

I love the idea of the 200oz SixBak, but I don't know which "pack" it can attach to that would work for riding. I will look into it for sure!

CamelBak SixBak Hydration Pack Foliage Green 200 oz - 60649 CamelBak Hydration, CamelBak Backpack, Hydration Packs


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

No problem, Idk about that weird company but that's all I could find that has a hose as well besides the others listed.

The sixbak gets attach via 550 cord or if your pack has a clips for say a helmet four would be perfect just reroute them to attach it or just throw it in your pack an route the hoses through.

A 3L version might fit better...

CamelBak | HOTSHOT Web Gear Attachable Reservoir - Military & Tactical


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I think that 6L unit is the way to go, I can make straps for it if I have to. lol


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I found this one too if I need enough water for a week:

CamelBak SquadBak 25L (845oz) Hydration Pack

CamelBak SquadBak 25L (845oz) Hydration Pack | MonsterMarketplace.com


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL yeah I listed that at the bottom after an edit but that pack is no joke and seen it in action. It's 55 pounds of water.

Even the preview video of it basically says this pack is badass.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I have wondered this too, a lot of my rides in the Florida summer heat are limited by my 100 oz pack. Mine is probably 7.5lbs or so full, and I can definatley feel the weight. But 55lbs of water , I'd be a strong rider after using that for a while !


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Question:


natzx7 said:


> I have wondered this too, a lot of my rides in the Florida summer heat are limited by my 100 oz pack. Mine is probably 7.5lbs or so full, and I can definatley feel the weight.


Answer:


schristie11 said:


> Hutch,
> Thanks man for those links!!
> 
> That's a good idea, to add a 2L to my existing 3L pack, changing bladders wouldn't be that bad really, for my pack.
> ...


----------



## cbell3186 (Jul 2, 2009)

Building off the sixbak idea, there is also a 100oz camelbak unbottle, I've used mine in addition to other packs, hooked it up to my cross bike for bike camping and can just toss it in a backpack without worry. Keep in mind your body can only uptake and retain a given amount of water, just because you have/drink a ton, doesn't necessarily mean you will stay hydrated. Start to drink up the two days before to aid retention.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

schristie11 said:


> I think that 6L unit is the way to go, I can make straps for it if I have to. lol


Again glad I could point you in the right direction. Even if I'm hydrated the humidity here is ugh and I can go through 3L's in an hour sometimes so, I here you on there is never enough water. Thus another option is night rides.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
 
Cheers!


----------



## pringlecan (Aug 20, 2012)

I use a 6L MSR dromedary bag in an Osprey backpack with a drinking tube attachment for hiking. It's heavy. MSR also makes a 4L version that would probably work better.

I ran out of water once while climbing a peak in So. AZ with a 100oz bladder. The next day I bought the 6L setup and to be honest it's overkill.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

A bit late but if your pack has enough space you can carry a second reservoir. I carry 100 oz water and a second reservoir of sport drink. One drink tube to each shoulder.


----------

